# Proper paint colors for older Briggs



## ryan68bug

I previously posted on my efforts with a mini bike and engine that I overhauled. As an update, I plan on restoring the bike, as it is a vintage late '60s Bird "Duck" as I have learned recently. The correct engine is a period 4-hp Tecumseh, in white finish, I believe, from the photos that I have seen.

My question is in regards to the 2-hp Briggs and Stratton engine that I have built...it is a '68 model and it originally had a copper-like paint finish and was resprayed in cheap black Krylon by the previous owner. Any tips for getting the right color for this engine? I'm bringing it back to proper 1968 specs and want the appearance right. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bugman

i've seen some yellow, but of course, 68 it could just be white, they used to be painted white for a while, till they went to black, now i guess its silver they're going to now.


----------

